# We're @ the sweet 16...



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

so....we're at the sweet 16.....any1 want to predict the rest of the tourney? I still got Texas beating Kentucky for the national championship.....


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Kansas over UCONN in the final


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, I won't go into actual predictions, but I think 'Cuse has a great chance. Playing in Albany now, plus they have the firepower to beat anybody on any given day. KU's got it tough, too bad Zona didn't get beat, but they shouldn't have too much trouble with the Dukies, who I think are very overrated and really aren't good enough even for the Sweet 16, but then again, Utah St. was trouble, so ya never know. I can see KU getting blown out by Zona, but at the same time, I can see them winning it as well, just needa play the way they did in the 1st half their last outing, but for both halves this time. Texas will probably get there simply because of the easy bracket, but will get beat most likely depending on who they face in the Final Four. I can see ND upsetting Zona if they shoot like they did against Illinois, but most likely they're gone. And then, I think Kentucky will end up in the Final Four as well. Pitt could be really tough for them, but I think they'll end up winning their region. I guess I'll give a prediction:

Kentucky over 'Cuse


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

My prediction at the begining and now:
Final four- Kentucky, Arizona, Syracuse and UConn
Championship- Kentucky over UConn


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Can someone please tell me what the fascination with Syracuse is? Everyone is picking them to go to the Final 4, but I don't know if they can even beat Auburn right now.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

2 words Carmello Anthany.....will take that team to the final 4 & they'll get smashed the 1st rd.....


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> 2 words Carmello Anthany.....will take that team to the final 4 & they'll get smashed the 1st rd.....


OSU was KILLING them for a large part of that game, and OSU is playing TERRIBLE right now. Anthony, wow, 1 guy. Outside of him(and possibly McNamara), they don't have a guy that would start on OU's team.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Can someone please tell me what the fascination with Syracuse is? Everyone is picking them to go to the Final 4, but I don't know if they can even beat Auburn right now.


They aren't as good as Oklahoma, but they're more dangerous than Oklahoma, if you know what I mean (I'm using Oklahoma because of they're upcoming game, and because that's who you're obviously rooting for). Carmello Anthony can blow up on any given night and win a game single-handedly, and they've got some great shooters as well. If they get by Oklahoma, they're in the Final Four, and I definitely think they can beat Texas (nothing against Texas).


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> 2 words Carmello Anthany.....will take that team to the final 4 & they'll get smashed the 1st rd.....


wow, I wonder how you got that sig from?


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Auburn Tigers :rocket: Syracuse Orangemen


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, I wonder how you got that sig from?


:rofl::laugh:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I got Kentucky over Texas in the national championship.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i've got texas beating arizona. everyone picking kentucky is going to be surprised when they lose to pittsburgh.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I have Syracuse over Kansas


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i've got texas beating arizona. everyone picking kentucky is going to be surprised when they lose to pittsburgh.


I'd normally argue like hell with you over this but, its March Madness and anything can happen. So who knows, they might, they might not.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> I'd normally argue like hell with you over this but, its March Madness and anything can happen. So who knows, they might, they might not.


it's not like i have anything against kentucky. i just think pittsburgh is almost as good. it should be a very good game no matter who wins, but i think knight will be able to win it at the end(i think pitt's best player is better than kentucky's best so i think they will be able to win in a close game).


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

You bring very good points. Kentuckys best individual player (whoever you think that might be) isn't as good as most teams'. But thats why Kentucky is doing so good, they play as a team and they make everybody good by helping eachother, it seems.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> KU's got it tough, too bad Zona didn't get beat, but they shouldn't have too much trouble with the Dukies, who I think are very overrated and really aren't good enough even for the Sweet 16, but then again, Utah St. was trouble, so ya never know.
> Kentucky over 'Cuse


I don't think Duke will beat KU, but your statement it absolutely ridiculous. How can they not be good enough for the Sweet 16? They're in the Sweet 16, aren't they? 

I'm afraid that Duke played too well on Saturday. I wish they would have saved that game for KU, because I doubt they can duplicate their performance.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> OSU was KILLING them for a large part of that game, and OSU is playing TERRIBLE right now. Anthony, wow, 1 guy. Outside of him(and possibly McNamara), they don't have a guy that would start on OU's team.



Hakim Warrick would start on OU. Kueth Duany isn't bad.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*DidSomebody say Kansas in a big game?*

I will take Duke and the points as much as it hurts me to says so.:heart:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Duke will beat KU, but your statement it absolutely ridiculous. How can they not be good enough for the Sweet 16? They're in the Sweet 16, aren't they?
> ...


Because they're aren't one of the top 16 teams. I guess I should've worded it differently, I mean they're better than Butler, but they aren't a 3 seed team IMO, and have been extremely overrated all year long. They had a very weak schedule and still couldn't come up with that good of a record.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Because they're aren't one of the top 16 teams. I guess I should've worded it differently, I mean they're better than Butler, but they aren't a 3 seed team IMO, and have been extremely overrated all year long. They had a very weak schedule and still couldn't come up with that good of a record.


+



LOL!!! Not a top 16 team? Not a 3 seed?

Whatever

You are obviously terribly biased, so I won't even bother.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Duke - UCONN

watch richard hamilton, he's going to go off. 

uconn will probably win. if they can shut down trajon langdon that is.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Very nice Springsteen

And Duke should be the 3 seed in the East.....it's ridiculous that they're catering to a 3 seed(Syracuse).


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> +
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's obvious you're incredibly biased. I don't like Duke, but I don't call a team overrated just because I don't like them. Last year Duke was one of the 3 best teams in the country, this year they're extremely overrated. Honestly, they had a very, very soft schedule this year, and how many times did they lose?


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's obvious you're incredibly biased. I don't like Duke, but I don't call a team overrated just because I don't like them. Last year Duke was one of the 3 best teams in the country, this year they're extremely overrated. Honestly, they had a very, very soft schedule this year, and how many times did they lose?


I would like you to elaborate on the softness of the Duke schedule.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> OSU was KILLING them for a large part of that game, and OSU is playing TERRIBLE right now. Anthony, wow, 1 guy. Outside of him(and possibly McNamara), they don't have a guy that would start on OU's team.


OSU was killing us but still we came back and beat them that has happen all season for us we are a 2nd half team and btw Carmelo Only had 13 points in that game..Edlien and McNeil carried us that game even thou NcNeil only had 4 points he still had 4 block and 7 rebound in second half. And Hollis you forgot about Hakim Warrick,Billy Edilen,Keuth Duany,Craig Forth,Josh Pace..All of them are really great players Duany is are only senior and has scored 1000 points over his carrer so he is good and Pace is a awesome defender and Hakim Warrick gets about 16 and 9 a game ands got tons of freak in him can dunk on anyone and Billy Edlien is one of the top freshman in the NCAA and he only played 45% of the season..So i really think we can beat Auburn and remember we are playing in Albany and that is like home for us


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> I would like you to elaborate on the softness of the Duke schedule.


I don't have much time, but I'll try and hurry up with a quite elaboration. They didn't really face any juggernauts, that I can think of anyway. Let's take a team like KU, since they're my fav. They faced teams like Texas, Oklahoma, Arizona, these are great teams. They lost some games, but they were against quality opponents. Duke, on the other hand, lost to Wake Forest, which is a good team but nothing special, they're already gone. They lost to Florida State. N. Carolina State. St. John's. And they really didn't beat anybody big during the year. They lost some easy games, and didn't face any big-name opponents to make up for it.

Therefore, overrated IMO. But anything could happen in March Madness, especially with KU's rough history in the tourney.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Very nice Springsteen
> 
> And Duke should be the 3 seed in the East.....it's ridiculous that they're catering to a 3 seed(Syracuse).


That's an utterly ridiculous statement. On what merit does Duke have a better resume then SU.

They won there conference tournamnet. One for Duke

For SU:
- Better record, 2 less losses
- Higher RPI
- Better road performance
- More quality out of conference wins.
- League Championship, regular season
- Better record in last 10 games



Yep Duke deserved preferential seeding


----------

